# Let's See Your Non-Horse Pets



## Jill (Dec 19, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I know most of us have pets in addition to horses -- _*let's see and hear about them*_!!! [/SIZE]

These are my fur kids... The dogs in particular are my heart. I get more day dreamy about horses but the dogs are my best friends and babies

Watson, 16wk old shih-tzu -- the new child of my heart:






Willow, 8yo shih-tzu girl, raised from a little puppy:






Whitney, 8yo shih-tzu girl, adopted at 2yo:






Webster, 8yo shih-tzu boy, adopted at 2yo:






Kelsey, 3.5yo collie girl, raised from a puppy:






Maggie, 4yo lab x chow, raised from a puppy (adopted from the animal shelter):






Keeper, huge Maine Coon cat, raised from a kitten:






Nigerian Dwarf Goat Wethers -- Jasper & Henry in the back, Leroy & George in the front...

Pictured ON the house H built them... yes, it has a deck, and yes, they spend more time on it than in it:


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 19, 2008)

In addition to our horses, we have 3 dogs & 7 goats. I love 'em all but my Jack Russell, Rocky, is my special little guy.










We also have the 2 girls--our German Shepherds, full sisters from the same litter, and almost 9 years old.

Cheyenne






Daisy Can you tell the dogs run the house?






Some of our pygmy goats. Sandy, Mr. Bubbles, Creole, & Confetti






And I just love this picture of our goat, Bambi!


----------



## Annabellarose (Dec 19, 2008)

The Penny Bandit or "Penny", also called "PeaPie", my Shetland Sheepdog.






She loves to "go to the farm", but she hates, hates, hates the horses; she is terrified of them! She couldn't herd a fly, but that's not why I bought her anyway. Penny is an inside dog and is a member of our family, like a child.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 19, 2008)

First is Teo my Toy Fox Terrier and special boy










Nigerian Dwarf Goats, I have 3 girls and two boys. See them all on my website: http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Goats.html

One of the girls, Willow






One of the boys, Timber






I also have a Betta fish, but no photos, and many barn cats, most of them right now aren't tame.


----------



## anoki (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh goody!! Thanks Jill! You know i love these threads





But sadly, there are a lot fewer to add this time....

Miss Moxie, my princess and my first Cardigan....Cardigan Welsh Corgi, 3.5 years old, mom to the puppies below (AOM Can CH Finnshavn Bubble Gum Moxie Am/Can RN CGC)..I couldn't pick just one, so these are my 2 favourite pics...winning an Award of Merit at the Canadian Cardigan Corgi Club's National this past August, and 'Super' Mox











My beautiful Delilah...Cardigan Welsh Corgi, 1 year old bred her myself (BP ISS Esrohollow Hey There Delilah)






Jane & Lainey, Cardigan Welsh Corgis, both 1 year old & I bred them - 2 of Delilah's litter mates that I kept (Esrohollow Diamond Jane & Esrohollow Plain White Ts)






Mr Ritchi, Cardigan Welsh Corgi, 8.5 years old, imported from France by Moxie's breeder....Ritchi is Moxie's father (puppies grandfather) and he came to live here this past August...he is SUCH a doll (Can/Am CH Ritchi-Bubble-Gum de la Caverne des Anges)






And then the cats...

This is the only picture of the one cat that I have on here....

Buster (with a puppy Moxie and Bella the Saint that we had to put down last month), don't know what he is, he was rescued at a horse barn and came home with me about 8 years ago.






The gorgeous Misfit (who's name suits her to a 't'), 1 year old Himalayan/Ragdoll cross, got her as a kitten (from Matt



)






~kathryn


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 19, 2008)

The only other animals that I currently have besides the horses are my two dogs Copper (Pembroke Welsh Corgi) and Susie (Great Pyranees).

Copper - AKC National Copper

I bought Copper when he was 9 weeks old from Diane/Mini Express at the 2000 National Show. I was never really a Corgi fan but when I saw Copper, I was head over heals and have been a huge Corgi fan ever since. Anyway, I talked to Diane about him and said I didn't want to make any rush decisions so I would let her know the next morning. I got up early and headed straight for Diane and bought Copper. I beat the other lady who was interested in him by 5 minutes! He is my best buddy, traveling buddy, horse show buddy, etc. etc.






Copper as a puppy.




















Susie -

I adopted Susie almost 2 years ago. She came from a not so nice home and was afraid of men. Which isn't the case anymore.

She is a fantastic dog who seems to smile all the time. She absolutely LOVES her horses and it's the funniest thing to watch her play with Jinx, who I believe to be her favorite. She loves the babies and will stick close to the barn when one of the mares is close to foaling.

She is also quiet the guard dog. She'll let us know if someone/thing is around the horses that shouldn't be. And I personally wouldn't want to go into any field where there is a Great Pyranees. During our first foaling season together, I had to make darn sure that Susie knew it was ME entering that barn. And even today, if I'm in the field with a stranger, she is keeping a close eye on what is going on.






I have more pics of her, I just can't find them. I'll have to look again later and post some more.


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 19, 2008)

My dogs are- Max a boxer and Milo a pug, they are best buddys... They both love to play with plastic bottles as Max has one in the following picture:






Lisa


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 19, 2008)

We just have 1 dog- 2 1/2 year old Chow Chow-Bryson, (spoiled rotten) he is named for Bryson City North Carolina-where we go every year on vacation, A Beautiful place my husband wants to move to.. I would move there too but I dont want to start over..


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 19, 2008)

Basketmiss said:


> We just have 1 dog- 2 1/2 year old Chow Chow-Bryson, (spoiled rotten) he is named for Bryson City North Carolina-where we go every year on vacation, A Beautiful place my husband wants to move to.. I would move there too but I dont want to start over..


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 19, 2008)

Basketmiss said:


> Basketmiss said:
> 
> 
> > We just have 1 dog- 2 1/2 year old Chow Chow-Bryson, (spoiled rotten) he is named for Bryson City North Carolina-where we go every year on vacation, A Beautiful place my husband wants to move to.. I would move there too but I dont want to start over..


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2008)

Have three Bourkes.. have to dig out the photos.

Three cats varying from a little over 1 year old to 6 months old,, all shelter or rescue kittys and fixed. Nari is the brown to the left, Sadie is the orange and Mia is the blk srtiped kitten with mittens to the right. Mia loves to play fetch and will trill at us if we do not play with her.
















Ella the Jenny... We bought her when she was 5 months old...






Three Alpacas, who like Ella are not impressed with the amount of snow we have. The Alpacas came home with us because they were in need of a home as their owners were moving.











And last but not least a few d"uccle chickens.


----------



## Mona (Dec 19, 2008)

These are my non-horsey babies...(click on their names to see their own pages with more pics)

"*Molly*" a 15# spayed female Boston Terrier. She is 6 years old, and definately a CLOWN!











"*Abby*" an 8 month old spayed female Boxer. She is a real love, but also loves to play!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my Sassy ~ 17 month old super spoiled happy go lucky shih tzu princess



...total love of my life and my best friends




:wub





















Then this Sassys NEW Best friend.....He is coming home as soon as the weather makes it safe for travel, we got one heck of an ice storm last night so may be a day or two before he can come home



. He is a 6 month old chinease crested male...probably going to leave him with his hair for the winter, but will be "show clipping" him this summer.



:wub










One day i would like to have a min pin too, they are to neat


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jill I noticed the raw hide strip in one of your pictures. I can't help but share my experience with them. There were 2 separate times I had to reach down one of my Shih Tzu's throat and pull a hunk of that stuff out. Seems she would chew it til it got soft then try to swallow what she chewed off. I'm certainly not trying to tell anyone what to give their dogs.....just want you all to know what happened at my house with them.


----------



## candycar (Dec 19, 2008)

OH Shari! I thought for a second you stole 2 of my kids!





Zephyr






and Sneakers


----------



## LowriseMinis (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, there's always an assortment of bunnies...





















My brother's cat, Boots.






Iria






Kit (the feline) and Marlowe (the canine)






And an unpictured assortment of fish.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's Chevy playing in the snow yesterday, with his football.....

He thinks this weather is just for him.

We have two feral barn cats, too, but no photos of them and they aren't

touchable so guess they aren't pets....

So guess Chev's the only non horse pet here....he's quite happy with his

postition of only child.


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 19, 2008)

We have a doxie mix, Glory






and a 9 YEAR OLD rex rabbit, Baby






and my Desk Beta Fish, Mater


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2008)

I love seeing everyone's pets!!! This is fun



:yes







AppyLover2 said:


> Jill I noticed the raw hide strip in one of your pictures. I can't help but share my experience with them. There were 2 separate times I had to reach down one of my Shih Tzu's throat and pull a hunk of that stuff out. Seems she would chew it til it got soft then try to swallow what she chewed off. I'm certainly not trying to tell anyone what to give their dogs.....just want you all to know what happened at my house with them.


Donna, I had never thought of that but I should have. We used to have a dog who would get those chews all sloppy and soggy, then swallow whole, puke it up and repeat



Right now, Watson's teeth aren't enough to do much to the chew, but it won't be long before he can. H had gotten him some basted partical type chews but we threw them out b/c I was afraid he could get a piece of that off and swallow whole... then the other night, we tried a new brand of basted rawhide chew and we think some ingredient didn't agree with Watson because he was like he had gotten speed for a couple hours. He was so hyper and that is NOT like him at all.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is our "son" Rudy. I bought him from a breeder in 2003. He is 8 now. He is very spastic and I don't think anyone else would be able to put up with all of his attitude and defiance



He honestly thinks he is a human and should be able to do everything that we do. I will never find another like him















This is our "daughter" when she was a baby. She is now about 4 years old. She was so cute and I thought she was going to be so pretty when she grew up. Little did I know that her little legs weren't going to keep up with the rest of her body



She has got to be the sweetest little dog and she is actually very well behaved for a MinPin










And here is Peatrie. She is a quirky little soul who is very tame when she "wants" to be



She can hold her own with the big boys and is always the first to greet me when I go out to the barn



I bought Peatrie when she was a few months old. She was so sick and was completely covered in lice. I didn't think she was going to make it. There were several times within the first week that I thought she was dead. I would shake her and she wouldn't wake up. We shot her up with some antibiotics and she pulled through










Here is Mr. Reggie. I had been feeding some starving cows next door because their owner was NOT feeding them. I called him when his cow had her baby and 3 days later he called and asked if I wanted the baby



He said he knew I had been feeding his cows and that it was the least he could do



Reggie is the sweetest, calmest little guy. He wrinkles up the side of his face when he wants to show attitude but doesn't have a mean spirit in him.

He was so adorable!






We have been working on leading and he even played dress up for me too










So there you have it. They are all little brats and spoiled rotten


----------



## stormo41 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is Youshi, our rabbit we rescued from a local shelter a few months ago.

(wearing his halloween costume)







and the love of my life and my "son" Dante! Dante is one and half year old Cocker spainal cross, he loves to play and sneek on the couch to sleep (really he will hide behind the pillows



).

with his daddy






at the dog park in the spring











in my parents back yard this spring











and finaly the whole family






sorry i posted a lot of photos but i just love him


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 19, 2008)

Well there is the trouble child Zoe6 yrs old)






Zoe when she still had her cone head:






Tippy (15 yr old skipperkee/shelti mix from shelter), we've had him for the last 9 years:






Dixie (1 yr old):






Hallie (black) and Ollie (dark tiger and white):






No pictures of Rocky 1 yr old kitty and Sabastian 16 yr.old kitty.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 19, 2008)

We have 2 Adult Boston Terriers and 3 pups.

And 5 barn cats.

A VERY pregnant Tinkerbell






Dozer (Dad) playing with Tink






Puppy#1 GIRL No name yet. (probably the keeper)






Puppy#2 GIRL~Sidney (really close to being a keeper)






Puppy#3 BOY~Gizmo


----------



## Shari (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL ...nice to see another cat person.



Yours are adorable!



candycar said:


> OH Shari! I thought for a second you stole 2 of my kids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miracleminis (Dec 19, 2008)

We have 5 other pets besides our two minis

My daughters cockatiel, Buttercup, who whistles, barks like a dog, makes siren sounds, says Emily, over and over again, and a few other things.






My son's lovebird that was hatched here at our home, Dandelion






Munchkin our 7 years old miniature schnauzer






Zoie our almost 3 year old yellow lab

shown here at 7 weeks






and present






and the last addition "Lucky" our rescue dog whom we picked up at an abandond house last January after he was on his own for over 5 months. No one could catch him. He is very snuggly and loves us all, although not very fond of anyone else. But I don't blame him, I wouldn't be either after all that time.






Finally a couple of pictures of the dogs together











Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2008)

I love seeing and hearing about all the special forum pets


----------



## Sonya (Dec 20, 2008)

I love seeing everyone's critters. I'm going to be lazy...mine are in my avatar. Brutus is the black lab, he is 12 and my soul mate, we've had him since he was 2 months old. I don't think he'll be around too much longer his good days are getting less and less. Radar is the mix we rescued. He is a trip, full of life and energy, we guess him to be about 9, got him when he was around 2.

I used to have minis, mini goats, chickens, cats, parrots....but I'm just down to the two dogs now. Life is much simplier, I do miss it occasionally though.

Everyones pets are gorgeous. Some pics that really stood out for me in this thread is Dante...the flying cocker spaniel and Tippy...he looks just like a bear cub!

ok decided to come back and add a couple pics:

Watching hubby fish:






Radar chilling while camping:






Brutus playing in the yard (this was a couple years ago...he looks so young here):






Both modeling some halters:


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Dec 21, 2008)

These are my kittens: Simba, Sarah, and Jazmine. Two of them were born in my bed with me during the middle of the night. It was a nice surprise to wake up to! Simba and Sarah are polydactyls and Jazmine is normal.






This is Simba now. He's the king of the house who even beats on our dog!






This is Sarah. She's the queen of the house. I think she was getting ready to chase her tail in this one.






Here's Jazz the spazz. She's not an in your face, want to be cuddled kinda girl like the other two.






This is Big Foot who is also a polydactyl. He's the dad of the three kittens. He's the sweetest cat but only on his terms.

We also have his brother Spencer who actually is my mom's cat. He hates me more than anything and hisses at me if I even look at him.






And this is our dog Roadie. Yes I know he's overweight. We put him on a diet and he gained two pounds! He's the greatest dog as he puts up with a lot. He'll just lay there as the baby pounces on him and Simba beats on him.


----------



## sedeh (Dec 21, 2008)

I love these type of threads! Thanks Jill for starting it. Everyone's "kids" are just so cute....and I think it's funny how many of us have the same color combinations of cats! I'm only sharing the ones with "inside" privleges for now!!





These are the 2 "puppies" who will be one on Dec 29!! Alfred and Gordy.






Then there's "mama dog" Cami closely followed by Alfred!






Last(but not least.....especially in size!!) of the dogs is Duke with "his kitty" Ricky. We stole Ricky and his sisters Lucy and Samantha from a feral barn cat when they were only 3 weeks old. Ricky decided Duke was his mommy and just loves all over him!






This is Lucy and Ricky in their favorite chair(Sammy often joins them but I couldn't find a pic of her....she's all black)






and then there's Ali.......aka "the Princess"






You can see why I had to limit it to the "inside" critters!!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 21, 2008)

The current two dogs here are:

Lucy, a Shepherd cross rescued from the pound almost 2 years ago; she is very protective and patrols back & forth in front of the house whenever a stranger comes into the yard:






and then there is Sheyna. She is now 5 months old, and sadly gives lie to the common theory that collies are smart...






and then there are the little people who rule here...please note the cats pictured make up less than half the population here, but they are the only ones I have photos of on the website...and you don't want to see ALL of them posted here anyway





Here is Teddy (officially he was Theodore Roosevelt but now he's most commonly known as Teddy Bear)






And this is Honey; she likes to sit on the horses while I'm trimming feet






Honey's brother Andy (Andrew Jackson!):






Honey and Andy were bottle babies we raised after their wild mamma was killed by coyotes--she had her kittens in our straw stack, and once we realized she was gone I fished them out & brought them in & raised them.

Here is Honey (middle) with Chippie (left) and Abe (Abraham Lincoln!) on the right:






This is Chippie:






and his sister Posie (so named because as a kitten she was always sitting in flower pots & squashing the house plants!)






Chippie & Posie have been here since they were about a month old, when their stray mama moved them in here.

This is another picture of Abraham:






Sassy:






Sparkie:






Chuckie, one of our most recent strays, who as you can see has made himself right at home!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh everyone I've enjoyed seeing all the animals pic's thanks for sharing.... Such a great idea....

Here is Sam the almost 3 year old lab & Gunther my 8 mth old doxie. They sit with me in my big chair when we go downstairs and watch TV at night.






Here is another pic of them, but with our Shar Pei Winkles who is 5. She's the Princess of the house and runs the other two. She's BOSS!!!! She HATES the mini's, barks at them any chance she can get. No matter how many times I've taken her to the barn or they come up to the fence DAY AFTER DAY she still barks. I think she's got a loose screw!!!!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, please be careful with rawhide. It has been banned here since my friend had to watch her Corgi choke to death.

Another warning for short legged dogs. Chip bags will suffocate the dogs. They push their heads in after the crumbs and then can't get the bags off. This is no urban legend, I came home to find one of our Corgis dead, head in bag. Now I always take the split second to tear the bottom of the bags open. This wasn't a freak accident, I knoww of other dogs that have died this way.


----------



## Marnie (Dec 21, 2008)

I actually got photo bucket to be good today so I'll ad a few of the pets around here. First are my granddaughters holding a couple baby fainting goats. Chloe and Macy with Gumdrop and Peanut Butter.






Then we have our Chi Chi, he is such a character, we really get a kick out of him.






Here's Maggie, sleeping in her special chair that I ordered off of Ebay.






Here's Chill Out, we call him Chilly, if you pucker your lips and make kissing noises, he gives kisses!






And this last one is Donna's granddaughter with my donkeys, I think it's such a cute picture. I have alot more animals and animal pictures but here's a few of them. Wouldn't life be dull without the critters?


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow Christy! You Dixie looks just like my Norman





He is the same age too!




">



Casnos Minis said:


> Well there is the trouble child Zoe6 yrs old)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Dec 26, 2008)

All of these were taken yesterday, with my new camera i got for Christmas!!

This is my doggie soul mate Bryer

He is going to be 10 in '09.

This is the best dog in the world. I would trust him around ANY kid, or person.

He's a very loving affectionate dog, but he very very rarely gives kisses, and i got a bunch yesterday, and even caught one on my camera






<br>






<br>






This is out other dog, he is technically my mom's.

This is Dukie a 2 year old BichonPoo.

Yeah he's one of those designer dogs. He's a little dumb sometimes, but very very loving






<br>






<br>






I love em


----------



## baybrianna (Dec 26, 2008)

here is homer the 18 pound maine coon and splinter the 6 pound long haired calico homer is the brown one splint is the white one:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/miniv/CATS/CATS008.jpg

and solomon a 12 pound kitten that is a siamese 9 months old and a little terror:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/mini...on/DSC_0776.jpg

heres sweetie a 16 year old calico with a taste for coffee and cream:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/mini...on/DSC_0776.jpg

heres randy the push over golden retrevier whos job is to have every one love him and shed the mix white one who loves girls hates men and tucker the bernese mountain dog who loves to run up the road:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/mini...on/DSC_0776.jpg

and the fish cat eye, lady, little, guy, one, black,one,little lady,red sock,and redeye,red fin ,little fan,and big fan.sorry no pics avalible for fish and links are avalible for all pics


----------



## Ashley (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are some of my fur babies.......

THe dogs.......

This is what they do the whole time they are out of there crates........its exhausting for me. The boxer is 18 months, the bostons are 6 and 7











Please excuse her looks, she in the middle of a hair cut











A few of the cats......






THis one was my sisters but she ended up here. She is seeking a new home, she was an indoor cat, but here she is out doors and useing my hay as a litter box and im about done with tolorating it.






Then there are these guys, but they are not mine. THey are the neighbors but we share a fence line so I see them everyday and talk to them.


----------



## nysart8902 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is Duke. My husband and I adopted him from the SPCA on Jan. 10, which is Duke's birthday. He is a Labrador Retriever mix, and will be 5 years old next month. He was extremely happy on Christmas Eve (we do our Christmas then), when he got lots of treats, 2 training toys, and 2 other toys. He just loves his rubber stick and the stuffing-less rabbit my parents got for him.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok You asked for it.

I have three cats but only pic of one, Tinker, he is black, Toy his brother is yellow and Psycho kitty is white with red spots.

This is Dickens, we got him at christmas last year, he is an Ausie/Corgi cross.






Drragon





Nadja <a href="http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj252/hersheesmom/?action=view&current=Nadja110508a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj252/hersheesmom/Nadja110508a.jpg" border="0" alt="Nadja 110508"></a>

Taffy





Henry






Freckles






Gracie and Chance as babies.






Nancy






Hunter Freckles momma and Gracies Grandma

http://www.rivercitydachshunds.com/images/boys/hunter.jpg

and finally Fancy who is expecting babies in a couple of weeks.

http://www.rivercitydachshunds.com/images/girls/daphne2.jpg

Have to get cat pics....sorry.

Lyn


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is one of my critters. I have way to many to list.........lol

THis is my mini mule, Amos, and one of our young chickens.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 27, 2008)

This is my buddy, Rascal. He turned a year old in November, and it is coming up on 1 year of him living with us. When my husband said he was buying a puppy for me last year, I told him no, I didn't want a puppy. He made me go and look at them. This guy was the 3rd one out of 5 that I picked up and he kissed me on the cheek, and I was lost! This dog has become my new best buddy and I am so happy I have him! I just love him to death! It is so difficult to take pictures of him though, black animals are the hardest to get true color pictures of!



































Thanks for letting me share pictures of him!






(Oh, and he is spoiled rotten!)


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 28, 2008)

Lyn,

do you have any new pics of Dickens? He's too cute.

Christy



lyn_j said:


> Ok You asked for it.I have three cats but only pic of one, Tinker, he is black, Toy his brother is yellow and Psycho kitty is white with red spots.
> 
> This is Dickens, we got him at christmas last year, he is an Ausie/Corgi cross.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2008)

Everyone has such cute fur babies


----------

